# Another way I'm similar to some of you - New Gold



## joem (Jan 24, 2013)

We'll now I need to change my user name to PapaJoem. lol
My oldest daughter ( from a previous marriage) went into labour at 1:30 am and has now only reached 5cm.
Well see if it's a boy or girl and then I'll see if I'm a grandma or grandpa.
(  ) I feel old and my hip now hurts  
Happy spoiling times to come. I'll post pictures as soon as it comes.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 24, 2013)

joem said:


> We'll now I need to change my user name to PapaJoem. lol
> My oldest daughter ( from a previous marriage) went into labour at 1:30 am and has now only reached 5cm.
> Well see if it's a boy or girl and then I'll see if I'm a grandma or grandpa.
> (  ) I feel old and my hip now hurts
> Happy spoiling times to come. I'll post pictures as soon as it comes.


If your hip hurts, it's a girl. :shock: 

Congrats to you grandpa. I hear you. I'm on my 4th one.. hopefully that's it for awhile.

Kevin


----------



## Palladium (Jan 24, 2013)

Congratulations Grandpa !!!!


----------



## joem (Jan 25, 2013)

8 pounds 10 oz of Pure gold
It's my first grand child from my first born. 8)


----------



## EDI Refining (Jan 25, 2013)

Congrats Joe !!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 25, 2013)

Congrats Joe!

Is the baby a girl or boy? Although the blue blanket might indicate it's a boy.

Kevin


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 25, 2013)

Now I'll join in the congratulations! Our son and our daughter have each given us the gift of a grandchild. Both were pretty normal pregnancies, but both had difficulties during the birth and things were a little touch and go, even if only briefly. Very scary moments that seemed like hours. 

I'm very happy to see that everything went well! Congratulations Grandpa!

Dave


----------



## Geo (Jan 25, 2013)

Congratulations Joe!! 

babies are priceless. grand babies are even better as you can give them back after your done spoiling them.


----------



## tek4g63 (Jan 25, 2013)

Congratulations! Enjoy spoiling the little one.


----------



## Dan Dement (Jan 25, 2013)

Congratulations! We just had our fourth grandchild two weeks Monday. God's greatest gifts! *lbs 14 oz boy named Miles Daniel

Love them all,

Dan


----------



## Aristo (Jan 25, 2013)

Congrats Joe.


----------



## joem (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone
It was a long labour 42 hours from 1st contraction to delivery.
In the end his head did not fit, labour just stopped, and a C section was done but to the hospital's credit they never pushed for a C section and let labour happen naturally.
As for colour the hospital here does not select pink or blue they just use the next blanket available.
But he is a boy and I will buy him his first screwdriver and wire cutter set lol.


----------



## butcher (Jan 26, 2013)

Papa,
Looks like you have your work cut out for you now.
He looks like he is going to keep you very busy.


----------

